# FlippinOut Occularis BeanFlip, Compact, Adapatble and Capable



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Hello,

I pre ordered the new FlippinOut Occularis "BeanFlip" from SimpleShot It arrived Friday. I thought about doing one of those open the box videos, but every Package I have received from Nathan and crew has been packaged well and this one was no different so no video. Its an interesting little frame. I can be pinch gripped or thumb supported, I like the latter. I hold it the opposite way from what is shown and with the emblem facing out. It fits me best that way. The Occularis banding system is the easiest I have used thus far and in about a minute it was banded up.

It is compact but does not feel "small" it is pocketable for sure. I love the pinky hole. It locks the frame in your hand and aligns it perfectly. It took two site in shots and I was smacking the plastic golf ball in my catch box at 10 meters, Its 1/2 inch thick and fills the hand well. It is very comfortable to shoot. It fits my back pocket just right and I don't even notice its there. I think this one is going to be a hit.

Pros:

Pocketable

HDPE durability

Very easy to band

Fits hand well

Light weight

Pinky hole aligns perfectly

Cons:

None really

I may buy another and keep it banded up with doubles for game opps.

I can recommend this frame without reservation


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

More pics


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Happiness is a new Frame and a full ammo box.

For size ref that's 3/8 on the far right, then 7/16 then 1/2


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome slingshot!!!! 
i entered the giveaway they had to name the slingshot and i chose to name it "scolaris" but i lost  
Even though bean flip sounds better 
-slingshot shooter


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I entered too and wanted to call it Proteus which means adaptable, but hey BeanFlip sounds more fun. It is a fun little frame, brought it with me to work today and will be busting cans on break


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I do want to point out that I have it banded reverse to what is on the website...I know I am not normal lol


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

You have it banded correctly. Since this is an ambidextrous slingshot, we had to choose a side to place the logo on. It just so happens you shoot the slingshot with the logo on the opposite side shown on the website. You got it right.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

SimpleShot said:


> You have it banded correctly. Since this is an ambidextrous slingshot, we had to choose a side to place the logo on. It just so happens you shoot the slingshot with the logo on the opposite side shown on the website. You got it right.


Ah so I'm not as strange as I thought lol. I can shoot it the other way too, this just feels the most right. Its been in my back pocket all morning and just remembered it was there. That's a good thing


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A nice flat strong ergo shooter that is quite popular. I really like the parts box you used full of all sorts of ammo menu. I use tuna cans..you are miles more advanced than I! Quite a nice idea...am sure you will have ammo disciples soon...me included.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Harbor Freight is great for stuff like that. I got it on sale for 3.99. It makes everything easier. I got one for banding supplies too. What you can't see is on the left

there is a small built in compartment. I put my .44 lead there as I don't have as much, so it works out great


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Very nice slingshot.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice, also love the ammo box, that's badass dude.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------

